# Fernseher flackert



## cYnd (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe seit kurzem meinen neuen Fernseher, den Samsung UE40D5720.
Habe ihn via HDMI-Kabel an meinen PC angeschlossen (Powercolor HD 5850PCS+ , neuster Treiber installiert).

Wenn ich nun einen Film etc auf dem Fernseher abspielen will (habe den Fernseher als erweiter), dann flackert das Bild ( so etwa).
Habe den Treiber schon neu installiert, das brachte zwar auch was, aber als ich den PC am nächsten Tag neugestartet habe, flackerte es wieder (hatte auch mal in den Einstellungen beim CCC rumgespielt, da gings plötzlich auch, aber nach nem neustart wieder nicht).
Ich habe auch schon einen anderen Player versucht, das brachte zwar auch kurzzeitig was, aber nach nem neustart wieder das gleiche Problem.
Habe auch schon verschiedene Einstellungen im CCC versucht (andere Herzzahl etc), jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Das HDMI-Kabel funktioniert jedoch, da ich, wenn ich meinen Desktop auf dem Fernseher spiegel, keine Probleme habe.
Ich hab meinen Monitor mit dem VGA zu DVI Adapter angeschlossen, da der Monitor beim DVI Eingang irgendwie kein Signal bekommt und bis jetzt nie Probleme damit gehabt (wie gesagt, TV ist via HDMI angeschlossen).

Was auch noch komisch ist: wenn ich den Fernseher angeschlossen habe und dann was an den Einstellungen am Monitor ändere, flakert der Fernseher nichtmerh, dafür aber der Monitor.
(Update für den TV hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, wird aber morgen gemacht).

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme? Lösungsvorschläge etc?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Research (21. Februar 2012)

Hast du diese Probleme nur im Dual-Monitor-Betrieb?


----------



## cYnd (21. Februar 2012)

Jap, habe ich.
Das Problem tritt nur auf, wenn ich den Fernseher als zweiten Monitor erweitere.


----------



## Research (21. Februar 2012)

Welche Anschluss Kombinationen sind möglich? Adapter?

Bitte durch testen.

Klonst du oder erweiterst du mit dem zweiten Monitor?


----------



## cYnd (21. Februar 2012)

Ich erweitere auf den Fernseher, beim klonen gibts, wie beschrieben, keine Probleme.

Hab beim Monitor schon alles durchprobiert (mit DVI), aber kein DVI-Eingang ging.

Beim TV habe ich auch alles durchgetestet, bei allen Anschlüssen das gleiche Problem.
Habe auchschon versucht bei der GraKa den Monitor an den "unteren" Ausgang und den HDMI an den oberen zu hängen, jedoch keine besserung.


----------



## Research (22. Februar 2012)

TV defekt?
Manuell den Signaleingang festgelegt?


----------



## Equilibrium (22. Februar 2012)

Hast du MSI Afterburner? Wenn ja, dann stell darüber mal ein festen Speicherwert ein 1200MHz z.B. dann sollte es gehen. Oder im CCC den Wert fest einstellen.

Ach ja,schalte auch mal den PC-Monitor im Fernsehbetrieb aus. Ist nur ein Versuch.


----------



## cYnd (22. Februar 2012)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Hast du MSI Afterburner? Wenn ja, dann stell darüber mal ein festen Speicherwert ein 1200MHz z.B. dann sollte es gehen. Oder im CCC den Wert fest einstellen.
> 
> Ach ja,schalte auch mal den PC-Monitor im Fernsehbetrieb aus. Ist nur ein Versuch.




Ich habe Afterbruner, aber was meinst du mit Speicherwert genau, bzw wo finde ich diese Einsteluung? 
Ich versuche es gleich wieder, wenn der PC Monitor aus ist, Ergebnisse landen hier


----------



## Equilibrium (22. Februar 2012)

Den Grafikspeicher Auf 1200MHz einstellen


----------



## cYnd (22. Februar 2012)

Denkst du, dass das so eine gute Idee ist (insofern ich die gleiche Einstellung wie du meine, wovon ich mal ausgehe), da die Grafikkarte dann bei belastung nichtmehr stabil läuft un der PC abschmiert?

Im Moment ist es so, dass es mit dem MPC HC geht und mit dem VLC flackert.


----------



## Equilibrium (22. Februar 2012)

Warum sollte der PC abschmieren? Du stellst doch bloß einen festen Wert für den Grafikspeicher ein, damit der nicht hin und her springt und so das flackern verursacht. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei Multimonitoring und da hat es geholfen.


----------



## cYnd (22. Februar 2012)

Hm, kannst du evtl mal für dumme erklären, wo oder wie man das einstellt?


----------



## Equilibrium (22. Februar 2012)

Im MSI Afterburnerfenster hast du doch die ganzen Schieberegler für "Core Voltage", "Core Clock", "Shader Clock" und eben den "Memory Clock" und diesen bewegst du mal auf den Wert 1200MHz und speicherst das in einem Profil ab.


----------



## cYnd (22. Februar 2012)

Ja genau das habe ich auch gemacht, jedoch schmiert der PC dann bei belastung ab, da ich die GraKa dann je mehr oder weniger übertakte und die normal (also vom Hersteller schon bisschen übertaktet) bei 1050 MHz läuft, max. sind 1100MHz drin, bei mehr schmierts ab. (Core Voltage konnt ich hingegen problemlos über 100MHz übertakten, auf 875MHz)


----------



## Equilibrium (22. Februar 2012)

Du meinst Core Clock? ist ja auch erstmal nebensache. Dann gib mal die max. 1100MHz an und versuchs. Es geht halt nur über probieren.


----------



## cYnd (22. Februar 2012)

Hab ja die GraKa @875MHz bzw 1100MHz laufen, die ganze Zeit schon...


----------



## Equilibrium (22. Februar 2012)

hmm.... dann bin ich mit meinem Latein auch am Ende. Sorry!


----------



## cYnd (22. Februar 2012)

Ok, mein HDMI-Kabel hat wohl was damit zu tun, denn ich hatte den Fernseher deaktiviert und das flackert war jetzt auf meinem Monitor.

Jetzt habe ich das HDMI-Kabel gezogen und jetzt ist nichtsmehr...

Ich werde den Kabel wohl mal zurückschicken und mirn neues/anderes kaufen, hat vllt zufällig wer ein gutes, nicht allzu teures HDMI Kabel (7,5m reichen auch  ), was er empfehlen kann?


----------



## cYnd (24. Februar 2012)

Ok, ich glaube, ich habe iene Lösung gefunden (auch ohne neues Kabel):

Ich hatte meine GraKa wie gesagt, übertaktet (875MHz/1100MHz; im CCC AMD Overdrive aktiviert). Dadurch lief der Speichertakt anscheinend nur auf 157 MHz, Häckchen beim AMD Overdriver rausgenommen, also nichtmehr übertaktet und zack, lief der Speichertakt auf 400MHz und ohne flackern.


----------

